# Phone Call from Game Warden!!!???



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

I got a phone call from TXPWD this afternoon asking if i had my hunters education. They said they could not find me in the "system". I asked what this was all about and she said they checked all the tagged deer from the meat market i use. She acted like if i didnt have it she was prepared to give me a ticket over the phone. Of course i had it, from 1991 mind you. 

Has anyone else experienced this? I felt violated and let her know it at the end of our conversation. She said she was just doing her job, but man getting quizzed over the phone by the law?? I was even taking a dumpp when she called. Anyone?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I have never had a hunters education. What age is the cutoff?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Weird. I'd has told her "no speak English". They need to get a life...


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

"...If you were born on or after September 2, 1971..."


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

I broke down and took it this spring and then they changed the rules 6 months later so you can do it all online.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Never heard of it.....but I never give any info to someone who calls me on the phone.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

troutredfish said:


> Never heard of it.....but I never give any info to someone who calls me on the phone.


 X100, I don't think a warden would be calling you over something as simple as that.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh I believe it! The GW's have a quota just like all LEO's. They LOVE the hunters ed course tickets FYI, makes them feel like they're making the world a better place, even though 95% of them have never taken it and have no understanding or concern for what a crock of **** it is.


----------



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

Its against the law to have quotas for LEO. i have not issued a ticket of any kind in the last 6 months.  Just FYI.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Never heard of that one .. You remember her name? Maybe you can look on the TWPD website and make sure someone wasn't joking with you.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Category5 said:


> Oh I believe it! The GW's have a quota just like all LEO's. They LOVE the hunters ed course tickets FYI, makes them feel like they're making the world a better place, even though 95% of them have never taken it and have no understanding or concern for what a crock of **** it is.


don't mean to ruffle feathers, but really?


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry, but I don't believe that was a Game Warden. The ones I have met have a lot more professionalism that that.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> don't mean to ruffle feathers, but really?


agreed .

.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

I think they were legit. I traced the number to a field office in san antonio. I also called the meat market i use and he said theyve taken pictures of every single deer tag this season. 2000+ he said. Just ticks me off, get out of the office and go find the real problems, poachers, illegal snapper catchers, meth heads etc. dont bother me on the phone in the HOPES you got me on a stupid hunter education citation. Im still miffed.


----------



## str0sfan01 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds like there's more to this story than told. I'd be willing to bet there was something fishy about the tag to point them in your direction. Regarding the comment about 95% of the wardens not taking hunters education is false. All wardens have completed the course and are certified to be instructors while they are in the academy.


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

That's not about managing game, but rather generating income for the state.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

str0sfan01 said:


> Sounds like there's more to this story than told. I'd be willing to bet there was something fishy about the tag to point them in your direction. Regarding the comment about 95% of the wardens not taking hunters education is false. All wardens have completed the course and are certified to be instructors while they are in the academy.


I'm sure there was nothing fishy about the tag, tpw was just cross checking the tag info against a data base and found a discrepancy in their records. These cross checks likely net the arrest of poachers and other cheats. What bothers me is why this would happen to a person who followed the law? This problem is not one that the hunter could do anything about. If tpw didn't show he had the required "training", why and how could he have been issued a hunting license? Tpw should not take money for a license that can not be used. The man was legal, paid his license fee (tax), and still gets harassed, by big brother because big brother cannot get his own records straight. This is wrong, obviously the system is substantially flawed for this to have occurred. I think the original poster has every right to be irritated by the situation.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Category5 said:


> Oh I believe it! The GW's have a quota just like all LEO's. They LOVE the hunters ed course tickets FYI, makes them feel like they're making the world a better place, even though 95% of them have never taken it and have no understanding or concern for what a crock of **** it is.


Why is hunter education a crock? I hunt on public land around a bunch of people that need it. I took it when I was 15 and although it didn't really teach me allot I didn't already know I realize not everyone has a mentor to teach them about ethics and sportsmanship.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks to game wardens for risking their lives everyday. In fact two came into our camp just last night. Couldn't have been more professional and courteous.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

just tryin to write a ticket thats all


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

risking there lives? yea if they walked into my camp at night (unanounced) they would be


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

A buddy of mine took his right out of high school 10 years ogo. TPW has no record of it. There's always a few that slip thru. Just the way it is I guess.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Category5 said:


> The GW's have a quota just like all LEO's.


I don't believe this is true. I've heard them say they have no quota. They can write as many as they want.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

fishhawkxxx said:


> risking there lives? yea if they walked into my camp at night (unanounced) they would be


Nice post. Geez


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

fishhawkxxx said:


> risking there lives? yea if they walked into my camp at night (unanounced) they would be


Riiiiiiight!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Every GW that I have ever met would be welcome to come by for some of my fancy game cooking.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I took the class back in the early '90s; although I didn't really need to based on the birthdate cutoff: I didn't get much out of it, but I could see how it could be beneficial to some people that just either weren't raised around guns and hunting, or just simply weren't raised right to begin with.. If your dad doesn't teach you not to point a gun at somebody, SOMEBODY needs to..

I never did get the card, and TPWD has no record of it: I guess he never turned it in. If somebody knows the guy that taught that class at the outdoor learning center at Katy high school back then, let me know..


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

I've had it since 1989. Everyone in the family has had it and it shows on their licenses when printed. Mine however does not. Still carry my original issue green card from 1989 just in case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

so if you didnt have it, couldnt you have told them you were accompanied by someone 18years are older that had one??????


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I feel certain the call was legitimate. In general I am very happy with the TP&WD. For the TP&WD to spend time checking out processing facilities seems fine to me. However, this particular situation disappoints me because it means they don't have their records straight.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

I agree, i just never thought LEO's did much investigating over the phone. How would anyone know it was truly the law calling. Maybe they just didnt explain the investigation to me thouroughly before questioning me is what ticked me off. It was like, hi im blah blah from tpwd, do you have hunter education??? Weird


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

shortround said:


> Its against the law to have quotas for LEO. i have not issued a ticket of any kind in the last 6 months. Just FYI.


Well, I agree that quotas are illegal, and no one would ever *tell* you to write x-amount of citations, but we all know most agencies supervisors will say things to let you know that your numbers are lacking and to step things up.:wink:

Sounds like you work in a relaxed environment, congratulations!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

They need to stay out in the field, they stand a better chance of catching someone outlawing in the field RATHER than someone that made a honest mistake, we have had GWs at our shop that corrected a honest mistake and some that were there to write tickets....BTW the one that corrected honest mistakes is the head guy now in the Beaumont office....WW


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Agreed


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance, but to hunt in Texas, do you need a Texas issued hunters education? The reason I ask, is I grew up in Pennsylvania. You could not even buy a license until you showed proof of the hunters education completion. Once you had a license, subsequent years you could show you previous license or hunters education.

I took mine in 1984, and the certificate is long gone.

So back to my question, does it have to be in Texas? Will they honor another state?


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

stammster said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but to hunt in Texas, do you need a Texas issued hunters education? The reason I ask, is I grew up in Pennsylvania. You could not even buy a license until you showed proof of the hunters education completion.  Once you had a license, subsequent years you could show you previous license or hunters education.
> 
> I took mine in 1984, and the certificate is long gone.
> 
> So back to my question, does it have to be in Texas? Will they honor another state?


Yea they will but u also want to have proof. IHEA-USA website may help u get the proof.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I do not have a problem at all with game wardens doing their job, checking process facilities are one of them. One of my good friends is a game warden. He checked a processing facility last week and found the following out if 1500 tags turned in.

34 mule deer tags turned in in Travis county ( no mule deer in Travis county)

3 redfish tags turned in as deer tags

27 tags turned in with last years tags where 4 of those did not have a current 2013-2014 Texas hunting license.

Checking processing facilities obviously is a good thing to do.

I agree getting hassled for hunter Ed is not acceptable by most of you but the wardens have to do their entire job not just part of it. If I received a phone call about hunters ed I personally would feel fine knowing the wardens are doing everything they can to make sure people are going by the law, no matter how small of a law it may be.

That's just my opinion


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I would be real leary of a phone call like that. Definately not give ss or any personel info.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> don't mean to ruffle feathers, but really?


x3...


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Kind of makes you wonder if a leg isn't being pulled........


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

This person spends most of their time on 2cool trolling... Hit the ignore button...



Category5 said:


> Oh I believe it! The GW's have a quota just like all LEO's. They LOVE the hunters ed course tickets FYI, makes them feel like they're making the world a better place, even though 95% of them have never taken it and have no understanding or concern for what a crock of **** it is.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

They do this all the time. It's not unusual for a GW to stop at meat lockers and check tags to find violations. I even had a GW give a friend a ticket for not filling out the back of his License with the harvest info. The sad thing was that we were fishing on lake Conroe in March when he got the ticket.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> This person spends most of their time on 2cool trolling... Hit the ignore button...


Why do you hate me so RR? Why so serious all the time? When's the last time you laughed, or farted?


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*Now that is....*



Big Guns 1971 said:


> They do this all the time. It's not unusual for a GW to stop at meat lockers and check tags to find violations. I even had a GW give a friend a ticket for not filling out the back of his License with the harvest info. The sad thing was that we were fishing on lake Conroe in March when he got the ticket.


A crock of ****, I don't care what anybody says.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> A crock of ****, I don't care what anybody says.


Don't like our game laws? Or do you not care for any laws period?

TH


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Category5 said:


> Oh I believe it! The GW's have a quota just like all LEO's. They LOVE the hunters ed course tickets FYI, makes them feel like they're making the world a better place, even though 95% of them have never taken it and have no understanding or concern for what a crock of **** it is.


I've been a LEO for 7 years and I have not once seen or heard of this "quota" you speak of.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Well there you go ^^


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

The hunter ed class is just another way for the state to generate revenue. I guess it's an easy citation for the wardens. They need to be in the woods busting poachers and people who are over harvesting game.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Hunter's ED a crock? I've known three people during my lifetime shot while hunting. In high school a guy was taking his little brother hunting for the first time. Kid brother walking behind has accidental discharge and big brother takes it through the calf. Keeps what is left of leg but walks with permanent limp. - 

Business acquaintance Claude Branscone mistaken for a bear in pre-dawn by 13 year old hunter left on a good game crossing by his father. Branscone was head-to-toe in mandatory blaze orange but somehow looked like a bear to the kid left alone on stand in the woods. Branscone never knew what him hit.

I know a man right here in Calhoun County, fishing and hunting guide, shot in the back of the leg by his brother while hunting as a kid. Lucky to be alive let along still able to walk.

I believe in Hunter's Education. I believe in it so much that I have taken the course three times. Once mandatory to get my first hunting license in 1964 as a kid in Pennsylvania and twice here in Texas...once because I could not produce my long lost certificate to satisfy Colorado law when obtaining an out of state hunting license and the third time accompanying my son when he got his. 

After many years on the competitive rifle circuit and serving as a range officer I saw some crazy-stupid things from folks who definitely should have known better. How nobody was injured or killed is very lucky indeed. Everybody should have to take firearms/hunter safety training with a mandatory refresher every ten years.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*Well....*



Trouthunter said:


> Don't like our game laws? Or do you not care for any laws period?
> 
> TH


I don't like any useless laws, such as the one I was referencing. That law and many others are for the sake of generating revenue.

Some people just fit in better in our police state than I do.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hunter's ED a crock? I've known three people during my lifetime shot while hunting. In high school a guy was taking his little brother hunting for the first time. Kid brother walking behind has accidental discharge and big brother takes it through the calf. Keeps what is left of leg but walks with permanent limp. -
> 
> Business acquaintance Claude Branscone mistaken for a bear in pre-dawn by 13 year old hunter left on a good game crossing by his father. Branscone was head-to-toe in mandatory blaze orange but somehow looked like a bear to the kid left alone on stand in the woods. Branscone never knew what him hit.
> 
> ...


As an outfitter and guide, I agree and have seen some crazy things which left me thinking, "wth???" And they were all adults.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Gethookedadventures said:


> I've been a LEO for 7 years and I have not once seen or heard of this "quota" you speak of.


That is because you still have birth goo behind your ears. Back in the day they used to talk to us, one on one. Words like, "Your production has decreased. We only compare your numbers to your fellow officers." Police admin can suck it.

Most of the GWs I know or met are great guys. Tere are a few out there that can just go get bent with their Ts crossed and I-dotted mentality. Give me an old school possum cop or just get away from me.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

So what your saying is that your an ex LEO, and apparently not a very good one, that now calls current LEO's names for doing their jobs. Or are you calling the ones names who let you slide when you break the law? Kinda confusing with all the derogatory remarks. Yea, I'm sure it was admin that told you to suck it as they kicked your arse out the front door.

From the sound of it you still have issues to deal with...



wal1809 said:


> That is because you still have birth goo behind your ears. Back in the day they used to talk to us, one on one. Words like, "Your production has decreased. We only compare your numbers to your fellow officers." Police admin can suck it.
> 
> Most of the GWs I know or met are great guys. Tere are a few out there that can just go get bent with their Ts crossed and I-dotted mentality. Give me an old school possum cop or just get away from me.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I don't like any useless laws, such as the one I was referencing. That law and many others are for the sake of generating revenue.
> 
> Some people just fit in better in our police state than I do.


Well I don't speak for everyone but you do know that you can leave this horrible police state that we live in and go elsewhere right?

Don't let the door hit you in the *** on your way out either okay?

TH


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Even the great state of Texas must have money to operate on.......would you rather have a state income tax?


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> So what your saying is that your an ex LEO, and apparently not a very good one, that now calls current LEO's names for doing their jobs. Or are you calling the ones names who let you slide when you break the law? Kinda confusing with all the derogatory remarks. Yea, I'm sure it was admin that told you to suck it as they kicked your arse out the front door.
> 
> From the sound of it you still have issues to deal with...


Dang where did you read all that from slow down.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Rack Ranch said:


> So what your saying is that your an ex LEO, and apparently not a very good one, that now calls current LEO's names for doing their jobs. Or are you calling the ones names who let you slide when you break the law? Kinda confusing with all the derogatory remarks. Yea, I'm sure it was admin that told you to suck it as they kicked your arse out the front door.
> 
> From the sound of it you still have issues to deal with...


I think what he said was that he was encouraged by his boss to write more citations in an effort to generate more revenue. I also believe that is probably an accurate statement, anyone that does not think they write tickets for the revenue must live on a different planet.

I think his tone indicates that police work was not what he had envisioned and has moved on to a different career path.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Everyone grab your armadillo hat cause the government is out to get you with their quotas and uneducated LEOs on the prowl.

I am all for the hunters safety course. I would take it again if I had time just to hear the stupid questions and stories from the students.

If you guys worked at a boat dealership you would all be pro boater safety classes too. I can only begin to tell you stories of what we get in. I can't imagine those same people with a gun.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

The place I hunt the owner sits everyone down the first day and reiterates safety rules. I have been hunting for 30+ years and am very safety conscious (my rifle is only loaded when I get in the blind and unloaded when I exit) -- and even I appreciate the reminder.

Wish more hunting ranches and camps did the same. We can all use the reminder.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

whistlingdixie said:


> Everyone grab your armadillo hat cause the government is out to get you with their quotas and uneducated LEOs on the prowl.
> 
> I am all for the hunters safety course. I would take it again if I had time just to hear the stupid questions and stories from the students.
> 
> If you guys worked at a boat dealership you would all be pro boater safety classes too. I can only begin to tell you stories of what we get in. I can't imagine those same people with a gun.


They got me about 3 weeks ago in Brookshire Texas for a running a stop sign that I for fact did not run. I am still bitter about that but I have a court date for it also.

I also agree though that the Hunter Safety course helps. I also try to make it a point any time children are around firearms that safety is discussed. I also reiterate to my son any time I have a weapon out that he does not need to touch any gun for any reason.

I think many safety habits can be instilled at an early age. Even though my son is too young to truly understand everything I go over alot of safety items with him. I will keep doing so probably for the rest of his life.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Do not dare to propose or espouse any thoughts which are incongruent with those of RR, for he will justly smite you with a furious vengeance, ye be warned.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I think we have strayed way far from the original subject. I still think it was a crank call and someone had a hold of his leg.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

It was def TPWD. I called back.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*+Classic.....*



Trouthunter said:


> Well I don't speak for everyone but you do know that you can leave this horrible police state that we live in and go elsewhere right?
> 
> Don't let the door hit you in the *** on your way out either okay?
> 
> TH


A sheeple.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> A sheeple.


So sayeth the village idiot.

TH


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

capt4fish said:


> A sheeple.


 I guess that means you can leave one way or another! :rotfl:


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> So what your saying is that your an ex LEO, and apparently not a very good one, that now calls current LEO's names for doing their jobs. Or are you calling the ones names who let you slide when you break the law? Kinda confusing with all the derogatory remarks. Yea, I'm sure it was admin that told you to suck it as they kicked your arse out the front door.
> 
> From the sound of it you still have issues to deal with...


Dang, calm down there Francis, you might rupture something.

Don't be too sure about anything when you are assuming everything.

"I'm sure it was admin that told you to suck it as they kicked your arse out the front door."


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Isn't it amazing how a topic can go from "I got a call" to "Get the Hell out of Texas".


----------



## str0sfan01 (Apr 11, 2011)

TPWD made some changes to the hunter education program this year. Anyone 17 or older can just complete the online version of the hunters education course. You no longer have to go to the class.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/outdoor-learning/hunter-education/online-course-for-certification


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

str0sfan01 said:


> TPWD made some changes to the hunter education program this year. Anyone 17 or older can just complete the online version of the hunters education course. You no longer have to go to the class.
> 
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/outdoor-learning/hunter-education/online-course-for-certification


I took mine online. It covers all the basics, I would think a classroom class would be more effective but it would inconvenient.

I think it comes down to being more conscious about what you are doing with your weapons. A sign posted at camp might be a good reminder just to make everyone think about gun safety. Ever if it was just one of those think safety signs that are posted around all industrial work environment.

When I was 14 or 15 my uncles rifle discharged as he switched off the safety, he was walking about 2 feet away from me that was a big wake up call that guns are not fail proof. He had the rifle pointed up and away as he was preparing to unload the rifle before getting back to camp.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

daddyeaux said:


> Isn't it amazing how a topic can go from "I got a call" to "Get the Hell out of Texas".


agree - sometimes it feels like I am back in Jr High School


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I had to get three of my sons hunter education "certified" last year befor the dove opener, and it was a heck of a time trying to coordinate the boys school schedule w/the avialable classes. Finally got it done.

I think it's a good idea having to put em' thru the class, although, I have taught them gun safety etc. since they were 8 or 9 so they were ready for it.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I probably hunted illegally for years and years, as I only completed hunter's ed in 2007 or so. I'm pretty fortunate to not hunt public lands and have only had a handful of encounters with the GW, all positive, including the time I had to pull one out of the mud when he got stuck in the river bottom on our place.

I didn't learn a lot from the class, but I did learn a few things.

The main thing I learned though, looking around at the people in the class, is that if those skinny jean wearing yuppies were going to be out in the woods with me, I'm glad we have the class! I'm pretty sure that the majority of the class (lots of 20 year olds) had never held a gun in their life, which was pretty sad. They definitely needed some instruction.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Isn't it amazing how a topic can go from "I got a call" to "Get the Hell out of Texas".


Or how we live in a Police State?

TH


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

They would have to prove that you didnt shoot or kill those animals with a competant person over the age of 18 with the hunter education course.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

goatchze said:


> I probably hunted illegally for years and years, as I only completed hunter's ed in 2007 or so. I'm pretty fortunate to not hunt public lands and have only had a handful of encounters with the GW, all positive, including the time I had to pull one out of the mud when he got stuck in the river bottom on our place.
> 
> I didn't learn a lot from the class, but I did learn a few things.
> 
> The main thing I learned though, looking around at the people in the class, is that if those skinny jean wearing yuppies were going to be out in the woods with me, I'm glad we have the class! I'm pretty sure that the majority of the class (lots of 20 year olds) had never held a gun in their life, which was pretty sad. They definitely needed some instruction.


I probably would have also been hunting illegally had I not received a PM from a member on here when I posted that I was going on my first deer hunt.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Cannot understand how a call like that would offend anyone. Someone just doing their job. 
If it was someone asking for some personal stuff then heck no. But did you have an hunters education course. Why a problem ?


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> They would have to prove that you didnt shoot or kill those animals with a competant person over the age of 18 with the hunter education course.


Those are the rules if you are 17 or younger...if you are 18 or over then you have to have the course or have applied for a deferral this year and be accompanied.

I have been with several people who have been ticketed even though I have taken the course and was hunting with them.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well I do know this state does have a lot of Police. But so far I haven't been stopped and asked for my papers.............unless your DL qualifies as papers.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

T.C. said:


> Those are the rules if you are 17 or younger...if you are 18 or over then you have to have the course or have applied for a deferral this year and be accompanied.
> 
> I have been with several people who have been ticketed even though I have taken the course and was hunting with them.


\

Didn't know that.

I took mine when I was 12, so 16 yeas ago. I found out AFTER I had tested and scored very well that you had to be 13 years of age. DOH!! I had to come back the year after and take it again. I was planning on bow hunting by myself that year. Nope, had to wait until I was 13.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

T.C. said:


> Those are the rules if you are 17 or younger...if you are 18 or over then you have to have the course or have applied for a deferral this year and be accompanied.
> 
> I have been with several people who have been ticketed even though I have taken the course and was hunting with them.


That is exactly the opposite of what the Game Warden told me. I asked him because my daughter is 18 this year and has not had a course. He said as long as I was with her she was fine. I still have the email.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

gettinspooled said:


> When I was 14 or 15 my uncles rifle discharged as he switched off the safety, he was walking about 2 feet away from me that was a big wake up call that guns are not fail proof. He had the rifle pointed up and away as he was preparing to unload the rifle before getting back to camp.


Remington 700? They had a period where that was a fairly serious problem.

One of the things I like about my Model 70 is that I don't have to fully dis-engage the safety to work the bolt so I can unload it with the safety still on. I still point it in a safe direction when unloading it though, well actually all the time.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I believe that Remington problem was on the 600 not the 700. I believe it was the Mohawk 600 model.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

bg said:


> That is exactly the opposite of what the Game Warden told me. I asked him because my daughter is 18 this year and has not had a course. He said as long as I was with her she was fine. I still have the email.


Save that email...http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/outdoor-learning/hunter-education/who-is-required


under 9 years of age, you must be accompanied*.
age 9 through 16, you must successfully complete a hunter education course, or you must be accompanied*.
age 17 and over, you must successfully complete a hunter education course; or purchase a â€œHunter Education Deferralâ€ and you must be accompanied*.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

bg said:


> Remington 700? They had a period where that was a fairly serious problem.
> 
> One of the things I like about my Model 70 is that I don't have to fully dis-engage the safety to work the bolt so I can unload it with the safety still on. I still point it in a safe direction when unloading it though, well actually all the time.


I do not remember the model at all, only than it was a Remington. He had to disengage the safety to unload the gun. Scared the poo out of both of us. It has instilled in me to treat every gun like it is loaded and about to go off.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I had a couple buddies bought the 600 when it first came out and it was recalled because of that problem. As far as I know the 700 has never had that problem.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I had a 700 BDL that went off when the safety was pushed off.. I got rid of the rifle after it happened to me.

Lots of information about it on the web.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/39759366

TH


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> I had a 700 BDL that went off when the safety was pushed off.. I got rid of the rifle after it happened to me.
> 
> Lots of information about it on the web.
> 
> ...


You would think they would fix that considering the consequences of an accidental discharge. No telling how many are effected. I don't think my uncle ever reported that his gun had gone off.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I remember that a lot of it had to do with not having proper maintenance done on the gun wear parts but I think that having to disengage the safety to unload a rifle is just poor design from the get go. I know a safety isn't fail proof and every gun should always be treated like it's going to discharge at random but having the extra layer of protection of the safety being on while unloading seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.remington.com/pages/news...ogram/remington-model-700-and-model-40-X.aspx

Apparently they will fix them if you have one of the older model guns.


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

Older remington 700s had that problem.mostly if the trigger assembly was dirty or adjusted too light.you had to take them off safety to open the bolt. Newer remington triggers or aftermarkets like timney will solve the problem.had a friend that killed his transmission with an older 700 trying to unload in the truck.


----------



## Stevieray54 (Dec 26, 2013)

ShortRound i have to disagree on the quota, down by where i work in Houston,their is a exit off 610 for Lawndale.The speed limit drops from 65-35 in a short distance at times their are 3 -4 officers with radar guns getting cars and pulling them on to a side street and another 6-8 officers,thats right 6-8 handing out tickets.They will be their 3 days leave end of the month they are back again


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Stevieray54 said:


> ShortRound i have to disagree on the quota, down by where i work in Houston,their is a exit off 610 for Lawndale.The speed limit drops from 65-35 in a short distance at times their are 3 -4 officers with radar guns getting cars and pulling them on to a side street and another 6-8 officers,thats right 6-8 handing out tickets.They will be their 3 days leave end of the month they are back again


March

Texas: Police Chief Faces Ticket Quota Charges
The police chief in Red Oak, Texas faces charges that he imposed an illegal traffic ticket quota. The city council last week suspended Police Chief Donald â€œRedâ€ Fullerton and Deputy Chief Stephen Anderson pending the conclusion of an outside investigation by a retired Fort Worth policeman. Evidence shows that the cityâ€™s police force began issuing a traffic ticket every twenty minutes during a severe budget shortfall. The police chief budgeted $3.4 million in citation revenue, which required each officer to issue 320 tickets a month. A bulletin board in the police station displayed how each officer measured up.

- See more at: http://blog.motorists.org/if-you-di...ted-before-you-will-now/#sthash.Cy2MjEz8.dpuf

No..quotas DEFINITELY don't exist. They generally refer to citations as ducks or some such, plausible deniability, but "quotas" are illegal so they definitely are a figment of our wild imaginations. Certainly none of us "non-LEO" idiots are friends with LEO's, so we never would be privy to any super secret internal information that could jeopardize the security of the free world. I'm not sure if some of these people are stupid, oblivious, pompous, or all of the above.


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

Category5 said:


> Why do you hate me so RR? Why so serious all the time? When's the last time you laughed, or farted?


x2


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

Operationduckhunt said:


> I do not have a problem at all with game wardens doing their job, checking process facilities are one of them. One of my good friends is a game warden. He checked a processing facility last week and found the following out if 1500 tags turned in.
> 
> 34 mule deer tags turned in in Travis county ( no mule deer in Travis county)


Who cares if there are no Mule Deer in Travis county? There are no Mule Deer in Harris county either, but that is where my Mule Deer tag was left at the meat processors.

Seriously, is law enforcement that stupid? Or is this something you are just making up and didn't think through properly?


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

texasbagman said:


> Who cares if there are no Mule Deer in Travis county? There are no Mule Deer in Harris county either, but that is where my Mule Deer tag was left at the meat processors.
> 
> Seriously, is law enforcement that stupid? Or is this something you are just making up and didn't think through properly?


They were tagged in Travis, hays, and Llano county. Tell me chief, do you know of any mule deer there????

People put wrong tags on their animal and some if them already tagged out in whitetail as well upon following up on this.

So story is not made up whatsoever but thanks for your concern.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Operationduckhunt said:


> They were tagged in Travis, hays, and Llano county. Tell me chief, do you know of any mule deer there????
> 
> People put wrong tags on their animal and some if them already tagged out in whitetail as well upon following up on this.
> 
> So story is not made up whatsoever but thanks for your concern.


I think he made a valid argument based on your original post, since you didn't clarify that the county killed was listed as Travis. Even then, it's possible that there ARE mule deer, just like there are oryx and blackbuck, in Travis county. I can think of a LOT of things in Travis county that shouldn't be there. Also, when you call someone "chief", either make sure you know them, are roughly the same age, or just shut up unless you have the stones to do it face to face.

"I can't stand rudeness in a man (boy), I won't tolerate it"


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Category5 said:


> I think he made a valid argument based on your original post, since you didn't clarify that the county killed was listed as Travis. Even then, it's possible that there ARE mule deer, just like there are oryx and blackbuck, in Travis county. I can think of a LOT of things in Travis county that shouldn't be there. Also, when you call someone "chief", either make sure you know them, are roughly the same age, or just shut up unless you have the stones to do it face to face.
> 
> "I can't stand rudeness in a man (boy), I won't tolerate it"


I have plenty of stones to back it up, don't worry about that. I don't take well to people calling out my integrity.

I can see how my original post was not clear with not mentioning the county. But it is not something that was fabricated.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Operationduckhunt said:


> I have plenty of stones to back it up, don't worry about that. I don't take well to people calling out my integrity.
> 
> I can see how my original post was not clear with not mentioning the county. But it is not something that was fabricated.


I hear you...no worries


----------

